

Merry Christmas & a very happy 2010 HN - jacquesm

Hello HNers,<p>Those that I've had personal contact with outside of the forum and everybody else too.<p>2009 has been a tumultuous year there has been lots of change both personal, business wise and in the world at large.<p>December 7th I was a HN member for exactly a year and when cleaning up my inbox the other day I suddenly realized that there is more out-of-band communication between other HN people and myself in my inbox than from any other group of people that I've ever been involved with.<p>What an amazing community this is.<p>Thank you all for a wonderful time in 2009, especially those that took the time out to educate me on subjects where I was as curious as the 3 year old from long ago asking 'why' all the time.<p>greetings, &#38; all the best to you and yours!<p><pre><code>   Jacques Mattheij</code></pre>
======
Brimstone
My lurking on HN is one of the best sources of information I have. Thanks to
all of you for making me more rounded and better informed.

Cheers!

------
yan
New goal for 2010: Make more out-of-band relationships with HN members. So
far, everyone I held contact with outside these soothing orange and tan pages
has been nothing but fantastic.

Happy holidays and a happy 2010!

~~~
j_baker
Heh... you guys would fit in with people here if you talk about "out-of-band"
relationships.

------
j_baker
Interesting. Your date of membership is also my birthday. Coincidence? I
think..... so. :-/

------
wensing
How about a twitter list for Hacker News members? @mattwensing here.

~~~
tlrobinson
Great idea. I've started one here but if someone wants to take over that's
fine too:

<http://twitter.com/tlrobinson/hackernews>

I'm doing some Google-fu to find Twitter names in profiles but you should also
ping me via Twitter or email (in profile) if you'd like to be added.

------
jmonegro
2010: Less spam, more hackers, more companies, more awesomeness!

ps: today is my 300th day on HN :D I have checked HN multiple times daily
since my first sign-up. I estimate it amounts to over 7000 times. I definitely
have to turn no-procasination on this next year ;D

~~~
alanthonyc
It's hopeless. I turned _noprocrast_ on for a while, to actually force me
away. Then I decided I would just use it as a reminder, so I set the _minaway_
to 1 minute. Eventually I just turned it off.

Anyway, merry christmas everyone! Thanks for hanging out. I felt like the
bumble bee kid from the Blind Melon video when I found this site.

------
djcapelis
I only regret it took me so long to make an account. Cheers everyone!

~~~
Laurentvw
And I can't believe it's been exactly 1000 days ago since I signed up on HN.
Seems so long ago. Thanks to the great quality submissions and the smart
community I've tagged along through the years :) Happy holidays everyone!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Er, you mean "2009 has been ..."

Regardless, very best to all.

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you :)

And not just for that correction.

j.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You're welcome. I've enjoyed our exchanges and communications, and hope that
in the coming year I have more time to pursue them.

As with several others here on HN. I, too, find this an amazing community. I
hope that the attention PG has been giving to the questions of feedback, etc.,
help it to grow without exhibiting the downward spiral that has seen the death
of high-quality contributions on so many other fora. I like the people I've
met through HN.

Long may it continue.

Ref: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006589>

~~~
ErrantX
Having chatted to both of you "out of band" (heh, awesome) consider all that
seconded.

It's been a mixed year (but ultimately net-good); forward the troops I say :)

------
patio11
Merry Christmas guys!

------
Concours
Merry Christmas and Happy new year 2010 to all Hackers

------
nickelplate
Happy Christmas and Merry New Year, homies.

------
jacoblyles
a little early:

<http://isitchristmas.com/>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Depends on where you are ...

------
facuman
Happy Xmas guys, you are the best!

------
mariorz
Karma whores!

